# morning show stunt k9 attack



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.freebeerandhotwings.com/
The producer of the morning show has to do stunts every week. This morning he had to get up close and personal with a police K-9.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Pretty Malinois, but doesn't seem to have a very good grip, even after having opportunities to re-grip.

That's one end I don't like being on. I used to play with Doerak in the back yard with the bite sleeve. One evening it was getting dark and I'd stand about 20 yards away and give him the command. I wasn't wearing the sleeve, but holding it on each end. Well, Doerak missed and somehow I didn't get my hand out of the way of his teeth. I dropped the sleeve didn't say a word and walked inside. Poor Doerak, he knew he did an oops and felt bad about it even though I didn't say anything about it to him.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It took my laptop forever to load this so I didn't watch it before I put the link up, just listened to it this am on the WGRD. Is that a mali? It looks like a sable GSD to me. The camera person sucked.
I thought the dog had a great grip, I only watched the #1 vid. I think Joe got hurt, said it bit him in his armpit. The handler probably thought he deserved it for being so stupid to want to be bait...


----------

